# ash table



## aztd (Jul 22, 2006)

simple little table


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Simple and elegant. What angle are the legs joined at, and do you have a side view? Nicely done.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Another really nice project aztd, I really like the style of this one.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

very nice i like the flower's also the shine hand rubbed ??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The simple ones are sometimes the best 

NICE and CLEAN , 4 legs ?, it's hard to see in the snapshot, I would also like to see more snapshots on this one, it's that nice. 

You may want to post this one with some plans, I'm sure many would like to make one like it. we all have a hall or a wall it would look good in.
Plus it's a good one for someone that wants to make one for the 1st or 2nd project with the new router.

I also like the flower's and the black ground drop back great ideal.
flowers in 3D picture, I like it 

Nice Job
Bj


----------



## aztd (Jul 22, 2006)

*side photo ash table*

the legs are at a 90, the finsh is matt poly, this is an early effort. got lots to learn, thank all you guys and gals for your kind word and informative post


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks aztd

For the new snapshot, I now like it just that much more 
Neat little wall table.

Bj


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW nice tables aztd, Thanks for sharing and the Ideals.


----------

